# The Hardest Thing About Knitting is . . .



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:

The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:

FINISHING one item before starting a new one!

I have a closet full of WIPs that started out so interesting and fun and then became dull and boring.

Will get to them eventually, but I still adore knitting and would never give it up completely.

Good question!

Lois


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

The hardest part of knitting for me is trying to knit lace. The holes never came in the right places. Lack of concentration on my part I am sure. But once I tried so hard and there was an error in the pattern which took all my confidence, so now only very simple patterns for me


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I would say that the hardest part of knitting for me is when I'm trying to learn a new stitch or pattern. I can get so frustrated that it then becomes like a mini war that I have to win and I don't stop until I do conquer it! Just recently I was making a knitted round doily that tried to get the best of me. I don't recall how many times I frogged and started over but I can say more than 5, before I finally finished the pattern to my perfectionistic ways. Sent it off as a late mother's Day present to MIL. She loved it.
The other hard thing is trying to decide which pattern to make out of what yarn. I like to switch up on yarn choices.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I've done that before, myself. Fallen asleep, woke up and the stitches had fallen almost completely off the needle and the yarn ball had rolled under the coffee table.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.

That was when I started making top down patterns, and never turned back.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

My daughter and I have a little trick for new stitches and patterns. We make dishcloths or swatches we can put together for charity blankets. We both have books full of beautiful stitches and this turned out to be an easy way to try them out. We use inexpensive (read thrift store or clearance) or leftover yarns for swatches and cotton a little harder to come by but keep you eyes and options open.Have fun.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have that problem too!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When you are ready to sew the side seams together, pin top and bottom edges together. Then. gently ease (stretch) the side together so that the front and back lay flat together. An ironing board works well for this part. Then, place a third pin where the waistline would generally fall on the garment.

As you begin to stitch the pieces together (I use a running stitch combined with a backstitch), they should could out nice and flat, making a neat seamline.

I always do a shoulder seam before a ribbed stitch around the neck, as opposed to doing a ribbing stitch on each separate piece and then sewing it together, at the neckline. I don't know where that idea came from (doing rib separately and then sewing the shoulder seams together), as it's more work and doesn't look as professionally done.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sewing items together is the hardest for me as well. It's not hard to do the mattress stitch sewing up the sides of a garment where two stockinette pieces meet but other stitch patterns are difficult to do neatly. I have several sweaters that need to be put together - I hope to get that done soon. Unless I can really make some improvements, I will choose only top down patterns.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Charts! I can't follow one to save my soul. I even had a friend color code one for me and it still didn't work.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Charts! I can't follow one to save my soul. I even had a friend color code one for me and it still didn't work.


Oh soooooooooo true. I really cannot follow charts, much prefer to have the pattern in words not dots and squares. My brain really refuses to look at charts properly. So totally agree with you..........charts are the hardest.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

the sewing up.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The hardest part about knitting is running out of yarn,with about twenty stitches left on the co row.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

It has to be finishing something up before I get the itch to do something else.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have to agree with Joy, about putting it down. Many nights I have fallen asleep with it in my hands.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a hard time choosing a pattern to knit. I get started and then see something else I want to make. I spent over a year finishing sewing and knitting that I had started years ago. Now I really try to have no more than 3 projects of knitting and 3 of sewing going at a time. This has become harder since discovering this site--but I love all the pretty pictures and great ideas so keep them coming, please.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Getting interrupted is my pet peeve. With two sons (one of whom is autistic), one husband, and three cats, finishing a thought in my head can sometimes be a challenge. Also, new kitty, who is not quite 10 months old, likes to attack the yarn. At 17 and 13 years old, the other kitties just like to sit on mommy, and the working yarn, and I'm so grateful that they're still with me, I don't mind.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

knitknack said:


> I have to agree with Joy, about putting it down. Many nights I have fallen asleep with it in my hands.


I have never fallen asleep with knitting in my hands, but have, several times, decided it's time to retire after dozing and having my Kindle hit me in the face.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

The hardest part is that I don't own a yarn store!


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

Seems like a common dislike......and definitely my unfavourite part.............. the sewing up.
I try to weave in any ends as I knit.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Hardest part . . . following any pattern as I am a free-form knitter! Even if I try to follow a pattern, I cannot resist changing parts to make the item a little different and give it a personal touch.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

hardest part for me is finding the time to knit. I should have the time. no more little ones to take care of. It is my work. I work 3rd and at times it seems that is all that I am doing. The last three weeks have been difficult working 12 and 10 hours or no time off. I need my knit or crochet fix.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

The hardest part of knitting for me is the fact that a day/week/month/year is just not enough time to knit everything I want.....


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

mine is nothing to do with the knitting its the sewing up after, oh also the picking up of stitches so it is to do with knitting after all xx


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

deciding what to knit next.so many patterens so much yarn.decisions decisions.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


Yes, I would say the hardest part for me is keeping track of my place in a pattern. I work on several projects at a time (because I see something shiny and get distracted LOL) and use a lot of sticky notes to keep my place. Sometimes I print extra copies of the pattern and just write directly on the pattern with a pen the date and time and place in the pattern where I last stopped. That helps a lot.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

My hardest thing is working Kitchener stitch to close the toes of socks. it makes a wonderfully neat and strong cast off, but you have to concentrate sooo hard on the instructions. I also have a mental block about charts.


----------



## LilyRose (Mar 9, 2012)

CABLES!!!!!! They look so nice on pieces but i've tried them twice and ended up with a tight mess! They will be the death of me.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

General comments:

A) for the lady that doesn't like to purl. I started almost 3 years back and hated it too. I'm fine now, it's a practice thing.

B) my hardest thing it concentrating on a pattern when the kids are climbing on me!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

tha hardest thing for me is the gauge. My gauge never matches what it should be and then I have to adjust the pattern because smaller or larger needles also doesn't give the accurate results. I hate adjusting the size and trying to figure it out.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


Join the knit and snooze club


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

the hardest bit for me is sewing it all up ...... :thumbdown:


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

To the `purl lady`. Keep practicing because soon it will be second nature. I`m with the rest of you and dislike sewing up my projects. What is the mattress stitch ? Springchicken66


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

agnescr said:


> the hardest bit for me is sewing it all up ...... :thumbdown:


Me too - it just never looks right..


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

The hardest part for me is sewing together a finished project. I have several baby items completed for the knitting part but still needs to be sewn together and buttons put on them. I will just sit down one day and complete them all at once, unless someone wants to volunteer to do it for me......LOL :-D


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


I to have this problem of putting it down when I need to go to bed. I to have fallen asleep knitting.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.
> 
> That was when I started making top down patterns, and never turned back.


Yep once I did a top down and realized that was so easy never will I go back to knitting in pieces. They ae quicker and the finish is so nice.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.
> 
> That was when I started making top down patterns, and never turned back.


That is exactly how I feel.Amongst other things I knit a lot of small items for friends and relations;the knitting takes no time at all but the sewing up,alas.seems to take forever.


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I have this problem of knitting in public; then everyone wants what I'm making, but when I call them to let them the item is finished they don't want it anymore. I can't wait to open my yarn shop so I can sell these items.

I also don't care to sew pieces together. I usually alter the pattern so I don't have to sew as much as what the pattern calls for.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

My pet peeve is to be unitereseted in knitting long projects. I enjoy more the process than the product. So, when I have knitted for example the value of a scarf I dropped the project. SOmetimes I unravel the yarn. But most of the time, I keep it as a swatch or use it with other pieces to make wall art. As I am using only odd skeins of yarn from my stash, I don't really wast yarns. Signs of an older knitter who is more interested in the discovery than making i.e. a sweater.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I know some knitters who pay a competent knitter to do the sewing, even finish knitting the project. They don't tell ..... it's their secret. My view is this. If the project is well advanced, it's worth paying for it to be finished. My option is to unravel the project and recondition the yarn. I found quite often, another project to use it. Scarves... If done in time, I return the yarn to the store.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the process of knitting but the finishing off, especially picking up stitches round the neck for a collar or band, is my peeve. I can never get it quite the way I want.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

charts, I don't like them one bit


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> the sewing up.


Amen !!


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.
> 
> That was when I started making top down patterns, and never turned back.


I get bored with that sometimes so crochet the pieces togeter instead.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

My pet peeve with knitting is poorly written directions. I wish they were tried by someone other than the author before being published. 
Charts, would like to conquer them soon. Am going to have a new GS in Oct. and would like to be able to knit some of the cute designs for him. The theme for his room will be dinosaurs.


----------



## racurtis (Apr 29, 2012)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


Oh I totally agree!! I can never seem to finish what I start, it's such a terrible habit. I'm always ecstatic when I actually manage to complete something. It usually happens because I become bored but in the case of a jumper I started to knit 2 years ago, I finally decided to finish it this year (was ill with nothing else to do but lie in bed for days) I was very frustrated that when I went to knit the second arm, would you believe it the larger sized needles I'd knitted the ribbing of the first sleeve, one of the pair was missing and being too ill to leave the house I had to give up the attempt til I'm better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

the hardest thing about knitting? hmmmmmm. making decisions about what to do. but then again, that is my issue in everything i do.


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

judi wess said:


> My pet peeve with knitting is poorly written directions. I wish they were tried by someone other than the author before being published.
> Charts, would like to conquer them soon. Am going to have a new GS in Oct. and would like to be able to knit some of the cute designs for him. The theme for his room will be dinosaurs.


Good luck with that and congratulations.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with Mombr4 - I love the knitting part but not sewing it together - yet I love to sew with fabric. The other thing is putting it down - once I get started I can tune out the whole world. Knitting is very addicting


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am in agreement over sewing.I strongly dislike it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > Charts! I can't follow one to save my soul. I even had a friend color code one for me and it still didn't work.
> ...


Charts are the hardest part for me, too! I have successfully done a few very simple ones, but I don't enjoy it, so I tend to avoid patterns with charts.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Tangled yarn!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

If you have learn how book that shows instructions for left handers, look at how they knit. Without turning your work to purl back, stick your empty needle in the back of the knit stitch, throw or pick up the yarn and pull it through. Do this across the row and you don't have to purl. I have knit whole sweaters this way with the right side facing me the whole time. Nice even results too.
Again-put the point of the empty needle in the back of the last stitch you knit, throw the yarn around the point of the needle and pull it through, and take off that stitch, repeat this across the row and you don't have to purl. Try it on a few stitches first till you get the hang of it.

Carol J.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Finding the time to finish a project. I force myself to finish one before starting another but the excitement of a new one makes me lose interest in the last one. Then it becomes work not a hobby.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't like sewing things together, so mostly do top down garments and one piece afghans.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

KNotsend: That is odd -- you don't like to purl. I love to purl. I am left handed and purling goes so much faster than the knit stitch.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish garment pattern designers routinely provided a brief plain-English, acronym-free, narrative, descriptive, introductory paragraph about the general shape of the project, putting it in context, mentioning potential pitfalls or unusual stitches or techniques, tips for achieving results shown in the picture, potential variations and substitute yarns and methods, explaining the sequence of the knitted parts and how they'll go together, and why.

Because sometimes I think I'm flying blind just starting in following bare-bones stitch by stitch directions, even when I've read the pattern through. And if I'm not using the same yarn as the designer (how often does one just go out and buy the specific yarn of the company that sponsored the pattern?) a bit of chat about how that might change things would be helpful.

Do yarn companies/designers think too much information would confuse the average knitter? Take up too much space?

I think my early knitting career would have been much more pleasant if this was routinely done. Sometimes you have to knit for years before you learn some of the basic trouble-prevention techniques. 

Gypsycream does this with her critter patterns and it is much appreciated.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

njbk55 said:


> hardest part for me is finding the time to knit. I should have the time. no more little ones to take care of. It is my work. I work 3rd and at times it seems that is all that I am doing. The last three weeks have been difficult working 12 and 10 hours or no time off. I need my knit or crochet fix.


I know what you mean about work. I work 2nd and 1st shifts mostly 2nd and it seems like they hold off somedays and make me work for my money on that 2nd shift when the first went so smoothly. I do however get to do some knitting when I am working 2nd shift onces everything is settled down for the evening.


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Using DPN's - I don't mind using circular needles, but with four needles to contend with I become a real klutz and always manage to stuff it up!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

seaming is my down fall, I just don't like it.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

LilyRose said:


> CABLES!!!!!! They look so nice on pieces but i've tried them twice and ended up with a tight mess! They will be the death of me.


I love cables and enjoy making them. Keep working at them. They are fun to do and once you conquer them you will feel a sence of accomplishment and want to do them all the time.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

The hardest thing for me is the project I am working on right now - a lace jacket!! I am afraid the yarn is going to wear out from all of the ripping back (thank heavens for life lines!!) before I finish as I am DETERMINED to finish!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

For me it is having someone talking to me while I am counting!!! It drives me nuts...


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

the sewing and making up - as my sewing is really untidy. Also, what to make next and when to quit and put the needles down before I lose concentration and stuff it up!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


Stopping!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

The hardest part for me is picking the right yarn for the pattern. I pick a yarn that I think is pretty, but then it doesn't have the right drape for the pattern. Or, I pick a varigated yarn that doesn't show off the pretty lace stitches. I guess I need more experience with picking yarns. Maybe someday I'll learn . . .


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


same here i never quite finish the last sleeve i think its because i hate sewing the garment up ,


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Mary Maragaret,
I am with you. Whenever I find a pattern I like, I have trouble finding the yarn suggested. Then when I buy yarn to make it, I have trouble getting the gauge. The way Amy Gaines writes her patterns for knitted toys is the way I wish all patterns were written. I love to knit, but get very discouraged with directions. I literary rewrite many directions for myself row by row after I have figured out what the author means. I hate when I am in the middle of a piece and the numbers do not come out correctly because the " every fourth row" or "follow as on some other piece" Has confused me.
I love to knit, but I guess you could say , the directions are the hardest part for me.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

AArrrggghh. My biggist problem is walking by that yarn on sale!!!! Even worse, is saying no to that friend who found a bargain and buying signt unseen!!!!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> KNotsend: That is odd -- you don't like to purl. I love to purl. I am left handed and purling goes so much faster than the knit stitch.


Do you right or left handed?
I had a shop and people would say, you can't teach me, I am left handed so I taught myself to knit left handed and now I use the method for both, knit right handed and purl left handed without turning the work around. I find my finished work is more even appearing.

Carol J.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

The hardest part for me is to put down my needles, how sad am I


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

try doing some practice swatche of nothing but knit one row an purl one row. if you do it long enough it will become like second nature too you.


knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

The hardest part for me being a new knitter is starting the pattern. I read the pattern making sure I understand it. Go online and see all the wonderful things people knit. Then once I've started and into the rhythm the pattern decides it needs shaping or I just have to stop. I have yet to sew anything up so I do dread the end part of fixing everything together.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

MimiPat said:


> Mary Maragaret,
> I am with you. Whenever I find a pattern I like, I have trouble finding the yarn suggested. Then when I buy yarn to make it, I have trouble getting the gauge. The way Amy Gaines writes her patterns for knitted toys is the way I wish all patterns were written. I love to knit, but get very discouraged with directions. I literary rewrite many directions for myself row by row after I have figured out what the author means. I hate when I am in the middle of a piece and the numbers do not come out correctly because the " every fourth row" or "follow as on some other piece" Has confused me.
> I love to knit, but I guess you could say , the directions are the hardest part for me.


Yes, some directions look like algebra "[K4K2tog] 4 times, then repeat row 3" (even though the stitch count on row 3 is different)

And sometimes I, too, write out clear directions for myself, which is perhaps what the designer intends for you to do, and the terse, abbreviated form is to save space, and if the pattern is free, well okay, but if you pay for it, shouldn't it be clear? And ERROR FREE?!

For a while I stopped knitting and just crocheted because it's more forgiving and flexible and I can make it up as I go along and not spend all my time doing arithmetic. Crochet patterns hardly make sense to me at all but I can fudge it, where knitting doesn't allow much fudging.

I guess knitting math is my bete noire, and often a barrier to relaxation. I can understand how enjoyable it may be for those with an affinity for numbers, such as bridge players, for instance. My medium is words and I am dyslexic with numbers.

Actually, now you mention it, GAUGE is my toughest challenge. I faithfully make the swatches but still get better results when I just eyeball it and apply common sense.

Recently I had to make the entire back of a long cardigan to find out the gauge I had carefully determined by swatching was going to produce a way-too-small garment.


----------



## joann beattie (May 12, 2012)

Hardest thing for me and the one thing I really hate is sewing up!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

That is so interesting about purling the left-handed way. I'm going to try that...

Although when i change methods, such as trying Continental, the result is much less smooth than when I do my tried and true English "throwing" the way my mother taught me.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

The hardest part is wanting to do all the new and nifty projects all at once. I want it all...........


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

My knitting thorn is assuring that my tension remains the same throughout the piece. If I begin "under stress", that tightness carried for a while, then I relax. Generally, I tell myself "relax" before I pick up the needles. I also dislike "sewing" up and try to do as much in the round or by connecting sides and corners as I go.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Weaving in ends!!!!!!!That's why I love the Russian join and/or the braided join. I'll knit till the cows come home but not so good at finishing. If I can't tweak the pattern to be from the top down I do it in the round from the bottom, then once shoulders are sewed tog. I pick up the sleeve sts and do those in the round to the cuff. Can you tell I hate sewing?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

the hardest part for me is getting the correct needle for the correct yarn. My socks were loosing their needles so I got bamboo.. my bear is made with yarn that has NO stretch to it so I am using metal needles but the lefthand one wants to slip out.. I have a love hate relationship with this yarn.. almost finished with it. It seems like I have to play with the needles and yarn before I am comfortable to carry on.. Oh and the other hard part for me is the finishing touches. I don't dread them but I'm not so good yet either. I am considering one of those books on finishing I am sure there are tricks that I don't know about..


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is cutting down on my knitting time. I have arm/wrist/hand problems on my left arm, due to lymphedema. The pain usually doesn't show up till the next day, so I knit happily on and live to regret it the next morning.
Second in line is weaving in ends.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Frogging!!!!!

pzoe


----------



## Jan3 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can never get two items the same. Like hats. I can never knit two the same size. I do not know why.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

For me, it's finishing what I start. I'm working on a lap blanket and prayer shawl for the group at church and an afghan for my daughter. When I get tired of working on one, I pick up another. I'm very tired of these projects and still have a long way to go.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Sewing the seams, or deciding what to knit next, and what color , type of yarn. I also hate charts, but that's probably because Ihave never taken the time to learn.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I try to never make anything that has to be sewn together. I am not good at doing this.

I also get bored before finishing a project and have to force myself to finish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keeping a smooth tension, especially when increasing/decreasing. And so many other things. 

That's one of the reasons I appreciate KP so much. You inspire me to get over the rough spots. Thank you all. :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I am daunted by the directions "reverse the shaping on the other front piece." I have yet to attempt a sweater/cardi because I'm not sure how this is done. My brain doesn't think this way!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I also hate the sewing up of the project, I know that it doesn't take too long but I still hate it.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Tinkerbell, I hear you loud and clear!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jitz said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is the fact that a day/week/month/year is just not enough time to knit everything I want.....


I have that same problem I want to knit everything in sight. :lol:


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I love this question. The hardest part for me is sewing the parts together. I recently put together a knitted bunny that had been in parts in the trunk for years. I find myself avoiding patterns with many parts that have to be sewn together for completion.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

Knitting complex patterns surrounded by any distractions. TV, radio, cats etc. ruin my concentration. I have to find "alone" time to knit lacy patterns or anything with a complex pattern repeat.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself, but I could have easily been the one who said it first. LOLOL. I'm so glad I'm not alone here.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

All I can say is you have to stick with it and it takes time to master all the techniques. I am still learning. I didn't really feel comfortable with knitting until I had done it for about 30 years. But the rewards are great if you don't give up!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

I too am left handed but with 2 needles or a circular don't have a problem doing it the normal way but with crochet I do it backwards as have to use the left hand to hold the hook. Sewing pieces together is definately the hated part, try to stick to top down or bottom up projects now.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Putting the needles down when I get started I hate to stop and sewing together.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

:lol: I agree with everyone's pet peeve. The thought of having to seam a garment stopped me from attempting it for only about 25 years. Then I had my light bulb moment and wrote the pattern out so I could make the fronts and back at the same time. If the pattern said I need to repeat a section a few times I wrote out each repeat (k2,yo,k2tog)three times = k2,yo,k2tog,k2,yo,k2tog,k2,yo,k2tog Yippee. I only had to make the shoulder seam and stitch in the sleeve.

Cables, they terrified me. Not having a LYS, KP, or knowing about Youtube at the time I struggled for weeks trying to figure out how to coordinate the cable needle and what to do with it. When it clicked, all I could say was DUH that is no big deal what was I so confused about.

Now my biggest problem is wanting to make Christmas gifts for the family and want to make everything I see.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


Go to YouTube and find the video that teaches how to knit "backwards" (ie. knit left to right) It produces a neat looking purl row and if doing stokinette you don't have to tun your work
it's not very hard to master if you do it with the video several times. Good luck.


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

Knitting a sweater, and then having to pick up the stitches along the front edges to make button and buttonhole bands. I prefer top down on circular needles also. I always have 2-3 projects going, as I can get bored with a larger project [sweater.] I always have 2 pair of socks going, different colors and design, Along with a sweater. 
As I finish one sock, I work on the sweater, finish the second sock alternating between the two pair.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Sewing items together is the hardest for me as well. It's not hard to do the mattress stitch sewing up the sides of a garment where two stockinette pieces meet but other stitch patterns are difficult to do neatly. I have several sweaters that need to be put together - I hope to get that done soon. Unless I can really make some improvements, I will choose only top down patterns.


I agree, Sewing up is so tedious and not fun compared to the knitting. I don't like how the seams look.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is sewing up garments.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Ugh! I hate to sew.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

the hardest thing for me about knitting is putting it down, im always saying one more row, one more row lol!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope the hardest thing about knitting is staying off KP and do the knitting. ;-)


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

staying awake! I get really sleepy when I am doing a stocking stitch for a lengthy project...it hypnotizes me!


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting is many things, at the top of my list I would put finding the time!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

TG you confessed.....I thought I was the only one who did that. It makes me feel even more guilty when I am starting a new one only to find that the needles I need are already in use For some reason, I fell that if I put them on stitch holders, I'd never finish them, apart from needing so many stitch holders. I go back to some of them on my "I'm feeling persecuted" days!!!


Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Me too. I just want to get on and knit. Not a problem with yarn and patterns I have used before but some of the luxury/ fancy yarns just have to be swatched and I HATE it.


GudrunM said:


> tha hardest thing for me is the gauge. My gauge never matches what it should be and then I have to adjust the pattern because smaller or larger needles also doesn't give the accurate results. I hate adjusting the size and trying to figure it out.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Jay50 said:
> 
> 
> > casey1952 said:
> ...


I hated charts as well till I worked on the Ashton shawl by Stevieland , her patterns are so clear and well explained that I find them no problem at all


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

For me, the hardest part of knitting is doing my best on a project, having it turn out really well, and the person it was intended for is disappointed because I didn't buy a ready made item for them. It seems some people think it has to be off the rack for it to be any good. They don't stop to consider the love, time, effort, and cost of the yarn that went into the garment.

And, the second hardest thing about knitting is loving Entrelac so much, and not being able to finish a piece off because for some reason, even though I am extremely intelligent, gifted, and talented when it comes to patterns, it isn't registering.

(didn't mean to sound so full of myself, I just have the utmost confidence in myself regarding understanding patterns)


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

sewing them up..what a pain.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

I love to knit...and everything will be perfect then I found out that i have to seww them to put them together.....for me there is the nightmare!!!!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I can sympathise about Entrelac , I have not been able to get my head round that but will wait till I have more time to try again but the things I am happy about are learning to use DPN,magic loop,knit socks and master the Kitchener stitch, woooohooo for KP for I have learned much more than what I hate :thumbup:


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Like so many of you, the hardest thing for me is sewing the pieces together. The Russian join has taken a lot of that frustration away but so often I'm not entirely happy with the end result. The most difficult stitch for me is P3TBL - purl three together through the back loop. It's a little easier for me now that I turn the entire piece around to do the stitch. And then there's the problem of too many WIP. Let's not even to there.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

Since I have been knitting from the tender age of 7 or 8, I rarely ever have any issues with stitches or following a pattern, etc. My only "problem" is figuring out what I will be making next. Ah, so many patterns, so little time. 

Deb


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is wanting to have a professional looking piece and not always knowing the little bits and pieces knowledge that enhance what I'm making. I want to do good work, have the color and yarn enhance the piece and learn too.... blah, blah, blah. I guess I don't want to end up with a piece of blah.


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fair Isle and colorwork - I have alot of trouble keeping the tension right.


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


I can really relate to this problem. It's always just one more row etc. I am working on Wilshire Shawl now and am on the last chart. Last night I nodded off but luckily didn't lose any stitches. Must learn to pace myself.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I like to knit garments but really suck at sizing, I make a gauge which I can never get to come out both horizontally and vertically so I go with the needles to get the horizontal sizing right and have to adjust rows for appropriate lengths which I invariable screw up.

any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> I know some knitters who pay a competent knitter to do the sewing, even finish knitting the project. They don't tell ..... it's their secret. My view is this. If the project is well advanced, it's worth paying for it to be finished. My option is to unravel the project and recondition the yarn. I found quite often, another project to use it. Scarves... If done in time, I return the yarn to the store.


I had been thinking this as I read the posts because I have done that, too! If I don't have the patience or skill to finish something I have put a lot of effect into and it looks bumpy and puffy, then I am unhappy with the outcome. No one holds up a baby sweater and asks, " And did you do the finishing, too?"


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

Tip on working a lace pattern. Place a marker between each lace pattern. That way if you get mixed up or have to leave your work you will know where you are. Usually like every seven stitches. That way your lace pattern stays in a nice row.


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is.... Seeing a garment I desire... And trying to figure out the pattern???
Becoming quite obsessed with that figuring out thing....


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to hate the sewing too and I love sewing fabric, but then I tried using the sewing machine to sew up a couple of sweaters and it worked like a charm! It probably wouldn't work as well with some yarns, mine was a cotton yarn, but it made me so happy to not have to sew it up by hand. 
I think my pet peeve is trying to find the yarn that fits the pattern. I have lots of yarn (hehehe) and need to use it up, but have a hard time deciding which yarn will work in the pattern. Guess i need to do some research.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just straight knitting--I get bored easily,so I usually do things that have different stitches or patterns. Like doing Aran. I like working from charts better than line-by-line written instructions.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd have to say that the hardest thing for me is sitting down with quiet time to knit! So much is going on around me most of the time that when I do have quiet time, I usually have a ton of other things that really need my attention. So when I have a project that takes awhile, such as a scarf, shawl or heaven forbid a blanket or throw, it takes forever to complete. I have learned the art of charts thanks to Dee and her wonderful instructions. I am left handed but knit right as far as I know, LOL. I cannot crochet, I have tried to learn but it just doesn't jive in my brain. I can chain forever, it's the going back that just doesn't compute. I've signed up for a class that I hope to take in the near future so I hope I can learn enough to at least do some of the finishing techniques used in knitting patterns. I just finished a prayer shawl, well thought I was finished but to me it seems a bit short so am going to add a few more rows because if it was for me I'd want it that way. 
I enjoy this question very much.. learning I'm not alone in my fustrations with time and learning.. ;-)


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Putting it down for sure!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I've done that before, myself. Fallen asleep, woke up and the stitches had fallen almost completely off the needle and the yarn ball had rolled under the coffee table.


This made me laugh this morning!!....I could just see myself...


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Socks, charts, sewing things together, entrelac, etc. etc. and so forth. However, I love knitting and like to try new things so I keep at it.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

The hardest part of knitting for me is getting the right size and sewing pieces together. Also i have yet to master circular knitting and socks. Have a great day everyone


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.
> 
> That was when I started making top down patterns, and never turned back.


I agree! I have several items complete except sewing them together! Am trying my first top down item.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

It is hard for me to keep track of all the yo's and such. I try to use sticky notes and write them down. It helps, sometimes!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The hardest part for me is taking the time to sew the garment together. That is why I always try to do top down sweaters. If it isn't top down, I always knit the shoulder seams together and try to pick up the stitches around the armhole for the sleeve. I am now working on the Hugs and Kisses sweater for my Grandson and of course it is not top down so I will have to do the sewing. I have a pattern for a Heart to Heart sweater for my granddaughter that will be my first attempt at intarsia so I am VERY anxious to get started on that but must finish the other one first, so that is another problem, having too many wip's going at once.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> For me it is having someone talking to me while I am counting!!! It drives me nuts...


DITTO !!!!!

MY HUSBAND CAN GO OVER AN HOUR AND NEVER UTTER A SOUND & WHEN I GET IN THE MOST DIFFICULT ROW.... HE'LL ask a question &/or keep talking OR WHEN I'M TRYING TO COUNT to make sure that I finally got the difficult row correct........
For example: I am working on my first Lace Shawl.... and every 7th & 8th row I have to CO 14 stitches (thus, adding 14 stitches to each end)..... then the next row is getting back into the lace pattern...... THAT's when He'll talk....... _A_A_AH_AH
and, you're so right...... my age doesn't help (77+)


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

For me its the first row, I have a pattern I really want to do ,find the perfect yarn, cast on then... THE FIRST ROW lol I have not been knitting long and have a lot of trouble working that first row but once it get it done (after losing stitches and casting on again and again ) I do ok. I hope it gets easier.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my I agree! On the talking, urgh!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Following a very involved pattern. I am making the Tree of Life afghan for my daughter for a wedding present. I know how to do all the stitches but the pattern skips back and forth and you can easily get lost or forget something. My age may have something to do with that (73). Some of you understand the problems of short term memory loss. Sometimes mine disappears totally. That is when I put the afghan aside and knit a dishcloth or two or three.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > For me it is having someone talking to me while I am counting!!! It drives me nuts...
> ...


Timing is everything! This is really funny-- yes, suddenly when you need to focus, everyone needs you!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

kerrie35094 said:


> Like so many of you, the hardest thing for me is sewing the pieces together. The Russian join has taken a lot of that frustration away but so often I'm not entirely happy with the end result. The most difficult stitch for me is P3TBL - purl three together through the back loop. It's a little easier for me now that I turn the entire piece around to do the stitch. And then there's the problem of too many WIP. Let's not even to there.


I prefer the plaited join to the Russian join


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree needleme!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just sew things together either by hand or on the machine. I do knit a combo of english,continental and europeon.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Top down for me too...Do not like putting all those pieces together! Second pet peeve....Not enough time in my life time to do all the projects I have in the endless loose leaf folders and magazines. I'm definately addicted!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


I have a couple.  One is I've decided what I want to do next, but need to finish what's OTN (usually a gift), so finishing and the second is, got nothing OTN and can't decide what to tackle from my wish list. The second is definitely the harder to deal with mentally for me


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I've done that before, myself. Fallen asleep, woke up and the stitches had fallen almost completely off the needle and the yarn ball had rolled under the coffee table.


My husband says that he has seen me continue to knit while napping! Apparently it is true because I've discovered some obvious mistakes in rows. There is no evidence that I have turned to do a new row!

I would have to say that the toughest thing for me is to avoid too many WIP's. I currently have ONLY 2 going and I'm quite pleased with myself!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I still have a hard time correcting mistakes. Usually whatever mistake I made, I can't find that particular mistake in any of the "how to" books I have. And I have a lot. And when I think I know how to fix it, I usually make it worse and end up taking it to my knitting teacher to fix my attempt to fix my boo boo.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Patterns Designers

1. I wish they would give the best cast-on, cast-off, types of increases/decreases for their patterns. etc.

2. * Don't be in such a hurry to publish . . . test the pattern several times, and have other knitters of different levels test the pattern.

3.* Proof-Read and have a couple of other peeps proof-read the pattern. 

*There should be NO reason for a knitter who BUYS a pattern or pattern book, especially from well known designers/publishers, to go searching on the internet to check to see if there are *corrections* posted.

4. Most of all don't published patterns that used the *discontinued* yarn you have kicking around in your stash. If you do create a wonderful pattern using discontinued yarn, offer yarn subs.

*sigh*


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I use to hate the purl rows, but now find I knit it quicker the the knit row,


----------



## Maradcaliff (Feb 16, 2012)

The hardest thing about knitting is stopping.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

It's patterns that take all or most of my attention. I multitask like crazy, like being logged in at work and watching streaming tv and knitting and when I get a call, I have to be able to toss the knitting aside quickly, while hitting the pause button. Not conducive to knitting a complex pattern row by row!

My other "thing" is charts. I did counted cross stitch for years and could, at least at one point, do crochet by chart and found that easier. Why i'm stuck with this in knitting is beyond me!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting is keeping Nani, our cat, off of it! I have knitted her a kitty blanket which she loves (thought that would help, silly me) but she prefers whatever I'm currently knitting. If I put it down for a second, I come back and she's all curled up with a very contented look on her face. However, when I gently slide her off of it she's not nearly as contented! She definitely is a cat who has a life goal of putting her rear end of everything new that she can find!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I also get bored with one project. I have put a project away and taken it out ten years later and picked up where I left off.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I find when I sew the project together it does not look like the one in the picture. By the way what is a top down pattern????


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

To me the hardest thing about knitting is to go camping and then find out I didn't take enough yarn for my project with me.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

Juleen said:


> The hardest thing about knitting is keeping Nani, our cat, off of it! I have knitted her a kitty blanket which she loves (thought that would help, silly me) but she prefers whatever I'm currently knitting. If I put it down for a second, I come back and she's all curled up with a very contented look on her face. However, when I gently slide her off of it she's not nearly as contented! She definitely is a cat who has a life goal of putting her rear end of everything new that she can find!


LOL I'd say she very much appreciate your work

:thumbup:


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I cant follow charts either , reagardless if its a crocheted or knitted pattern , I was raised in an era that used words , thus the problem ...love lots of patterns but cant do them because of the charts


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Viking-knits said:


> To me the hardest thing about knitting is to go camping and then find out I didn't take enough yarn for my project with me.


Oh, Viking! What a heartbreak, what a bummer. Did you go out and gather tall grasses to start a new project?


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

The hardest part for me is doing lace work. I have a shawl that has been frogged about 10 times. I can't get the M1 even though I sit in front of the computer and think I am following what they are doing.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


What she said...   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


----------



## sandypatrone (Apr 13, 2012)

The hardest thing for me about knitting is learning new stiches. They aren't hard it is just getting with someone and finding out how to do them


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


Look online, especially www.youtube.com - there are many ways to do the purl stitch.


----------



## travelingranny (May 18, 2012)

I just started knitting 4 months ago too! We were on an extended cruise. There was a "Sit and Knit" group on board that were knitting 7" squares for the Lyonus Project. I asked the leader if she could teach me to knit (I've been crochetting for the past 60 yrs) When I started I was using metal needles and dropped stitches. Since there were not enough needles for those who wanted to participate we switched to chop stix for the Lido that with an emery board we shaped into needles. Try that or bamboo


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The hardest thing for me to do is sew a project together once I'm done with it. So many of my projects are languishing because I HATE sewing them up. I should just give up and bring them to my LYS, spend some money, and get them sewn up that way.

Hazel


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Just stick with it and you will be fine with dropped stitches. Once you can "see" how the sticth should be, it makes repairing it easier. I don't like dropped stitches but can usually mangage them.


knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah, me too. i hate the finish work. sewing the pieces together and weaving in the ends. the knitting part is fun.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

callmechicken said:


> yeah, me too. i hate the finish work. sewing the pieces together and weaving in the ends. the knitting part is fun.


Oh, good, someone who's after my own heart! ;-) I figure that, even if we're good at knitting, we aren't necessarily good at sewing.

Hazel


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I find when I sew the project together it does not look like the one in the picture. By the way what is a top down pattern????


A sweater that you start at the neck rather than the bottom ribbing. You go down as far as the sleeves and then put those stitches on stitch holders and then go back and finish them when the rest of the sweater is done. If you do your sleeves on dpns, you have no sewing at all. You would of course use a circular needle. Wonderful wonderful.


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

Putting it down!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well....considering I never had any formal lessons in knitting or blessed (as some of you are) with a family member ie..grandmother that knitted ..Some people are blessed with generations of knitters and they just fit in.
I was shown as a young teen bride living in Germany to knit and purl basic stitches on straight needles..the woman ..a neighbor..that taught me was pregnant..so I held my needles on my belly like she did [email protected]
Being a self taught knitter from books..then evolved to Youtube videos and Knitting Paradise...Not to be smug..but I have always looked at a "new" technique or pattern as a challenge/ adventure...so sorry to say I have NO pet peeves when it comes to knitting...
I consider myself an intermediate learner...always will be eager and willing to learn.

Hugs and God Bless you all...and remember knitting is for fun, relaxation, and to destress...ONE stitch at a time.

Camilla


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, the hardest thing for me is beginning and ending! 

Starting is difficult because choosing the yarn and the needles is such a big and fancy 'to-do'! Maybe I second guess myself too much or maybe I just have too many great yarns all calling out to me, but the choice seems like a difficult matter. And then... ending is also difficult because, like so many others, I do not enjoy sewing pieces together. Doing it is not even the issue... I just want it to look better than it does so I should try to learn better technique, but getting things done does weigh heavily upon me, too. To give an example, fingerless gloves, as simple as they are, even annoy me when it comes time to do the sewing!

In thinking about this question you've put to us, I am inclined to ask, on balance, are we going to also post about the easiest thing about knitting... or did we already? How could I miss that thread?? :?:


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Finding enough time to do it!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I've been knitting for about 4 months. So far the hardest part of knitting for me has been the waiting. The waiting for a project to be completed. I am so excited. I have knitted a sweater for my granddaughter. I only have one sleeve left to do.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> : If the pattern said I need to repeat a section a few times I wrote out each repeat (k2,yo,k2tog)three times = k2,yo,k2tog,k2,yo,k2tog,k2,yo,k2tog Yippee.that is no big deal what was I so confused about.


On the few patterns I tried that were written short hand, I would end up writing it out long hand before knitting it so when I started writing out my own creations, that's how I write them.. long hand. I was worried that people would be upset with the long lines. When I knit my patterns with the long lines, I use a pencil to underline the part I just knit and I don't forget or get confused about where I am.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Well....considering I never had any formal lessons in knitting or blessed (as some of you are) with a family member ie..grandmother that knitted ..Some people are blessed with generations of knitters and they just fit in.
> I was shown as a young teen bride living in Germany to knit and purl basic stitches on straight needles..the woman ..a neighbor..that taught me was pregnant..so I held my needles on my belly like she did [email protected]
> Being a self taught knitter from books..then evolved to Youtube videos and Knitting Paradise...Not to be smug..but I have always looked at a "new" technique or pattern as a challenge/ adventure...so sorry to say I have NO pet peeves when it comes to knitting...
> I consider myself an intermediate learner...always will be eager and willing to learn.
> ...


I too am a self taught knitter from learn how to books. I have always tried new patterns and stitches with the notion that if I try I can do it and I usually can. I seem to be able to figure it out. Sometimes I don't enjoy certain things as much as I thought I would and may not do them again, but I'm always anxious to try new things. My mother never knitted, but did crochet. She also had this can do attitude that there wasn't much she couldn't do if given the chance.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

Wanting - or - having too many projects going at once, and trying to get them done so I can start more.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


I totally agree.... finishing.... which is why I do one project at a time.. that way I have to finish it....

I still have to conquer lace... so I'll give you the update in a while!! lol


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

The best advice I can give is to practice fixing dropped stitches. Check out youtube videos. It's so liberating to not fear mistakes!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Ssho,
What kind of patterns have you written. That is such a good idea!


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

booksmith said:


> knottsend said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'
> ...


That's a great suggestion!

Here's another: Try the "continental style" of purling. If you hold the yarn with even tension in the left hand and allow the right hand needle to pull the looped yarn through like a crochet hook, purling is even easier than knitting. I'm sure YouTube has videos of continental style purling and knitting also. I seemed to 'stumble upon it' when I was a child and never looked back. In fact, when I was a kid, I even 'raced' my mother through a row to see if my 'new style' of knitting was faster than her way of throwing the yarn over the needle! It wasn't exactly, but I could keep up with her easily...


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Nope the hardest thing about knitting is staying off KP and do the knitting. ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I couldn't agree more!!  Shhh! I'm not even knitting, I'm sitting here just TALKING about knitting...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the hardest thing for me is keeping track of a pattern...I always have to stop and count back an look at the stitches so I don't get off track.


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

definitely the sewing up- it never looks "seamless"- which is probably why I generally stick to one piece items- hats, scarves, shawls, etc. I have knit a couple to tank tops but usually to wear under a lightweight blouse/sweater so can't see my eams! hah- whatever makes me happy. FOr me, the joy of knitting is the journey- not the destination...usually. Unless it its a gift! THEN- it's the look of joy on the recipient


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

For me it is joining the seams. I've taken classes and learned the mattress stitch, etc , but I just finished putting together a noro sweater and it looks ok but not perfect.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a lot to be said about a self taught person....we are not looking at road blocks to stumble over lol...
We just seem to dive in and learn as we go along...there is always a surprise when completed.

Also there is a mission...a completed piece to use, give away or donate...win/ win.

I also crochet...was taught by my paternal nanny...sometimes I will make a piece and find it frustrating...ie I wanted to crochet these tiny newborn bunny booties for my second granddaughter with doily thread..lol only ever made the one as it was so frustrating me...
There are no laws that we MUST do this or that...just do what you love and gives you pleasure.



NJG said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Well....considering I never had any formal lessons in knitting or blessed (as some of you are) with a family member ie..grandmother that knitted ..Some people are blessed with generations of knitters and they just fit in.
> ...


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Lindow said:


> It's so liberating to not fear mistakes!


I spent too many years a very young mommy knitter not knowing how to fix mistakes such as dropped stitches and putting st back on needles when my two year old removed them!

Still, intrepid youngster that I was, I tackled and even finished a white tennis sweater for my husband in what the Phildar pattern called "Fisherman's Rib" and may be what I now see called a "brioche stitch", in which it was almost impossible to fix a mistake several rows back without ripping back to that stitch. But I laboriously did all that work, in off-white, with only one unfixed mistake, on the back. Then had to tackle the V neck. Still am not that good at necks. (KP'ers have given me some good tips on better necks, though.)

Hubby wore it for years, on the courts of his stuffy private club, even, and was so proud of it, told everybody his wife made it for him. I think he still has it even though we're divorced and he no longer plays tennis.

My LYS in those days was run by two German ladies who knew everything about knitting. They said they were taught in school -- boys had music, girls knitting. I complained about how slow I was and they consoled me, saying it wasn't about the speed, it was about the process.

They carried everything Phildar and I still so miss those yarns and patterns. They were what I "cut my teeth on" so to speak. Gone now. I've searched high and low and Phildar has just pulled out of the US it seems, even Canada has turned up dry for me. Pegase (worsted) and Prognostic (sport), wool/acrylic blends that still seem to be better yarns than the Plymouth Encore or Lion WoolEase equivalents. I have a few Pegase skeins from EBay and they're still beautiful.

How I loved those Phildars, and made them into sweet sweaters for my little girl that she still has...hope she births a girl someday, although her little boy loves and wears my sweaters and toys in greens and browns, NOT pink and purple!

The BEST thing about knitting is the memories stitched into every row.

That's its strength and its weakness. We get tremendously excited about a new design, colors, project and can't wait to start...but knitting is not quick... takes time, row after row on the same thing. Thus the closetsful of WIPs!

But with the time and the process the memories get fixed in place. Then we're rewarded with that triumphant moment when the thing is finished, blocked, labeled, ready to go. What a thrill.

For me its important to savor that moment and it's great to have KP to post to, because I try to let go of the outcome in terms of how much or little the recipient will like it or wear it or take care of it.

Sorry for rattling on.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

MimiPat this is my latest one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/country-walk-cape-or-shawl


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> knitknack said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Joy, about putting it down. Many nights I have fallen asleep with it in my hands.
> ...


 :lol: I too have fallen asleep with a book in my hands That'll ultimately end up hitting me in the face, LOL. It hasn't happened with my knitting YET!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Patterns Designers
> 
> 1. I wish they would give the best cast-on, cast-off, types of increases/decreases for their patterns. etc.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Well said!!! You really covered the basic problems with patterns!
My other issue, is so many beautiful patterns, so much gorgeous yarn,so many fascinating books, so little time, such a small budget! I think I need to win the lottery so I can become a lady of leisure and means.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

ssho said:


> MimiPat this is my latest one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/country-walk-cape-or-shawl


Absolutely gorgeous!! I am definitely going to give that pattern a go, I am such a cape girl.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting is not being able to finish one thing before I want to start another. I do knit quickly but am always itching to start something else


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Sandypetrone, use Utube to learn how to do your stitches , really easy to follow ....


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


That is exactly what I was going to say, Joy!
:thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I can totally relate to your comment as I personally have 7 or 8 partially finished items, mostly tops or vest. I get the back done and part of the ribbing on the front and then get bored, sidetracked or interested in something else. For instance, I currently have 3 wine colored tops in production. When you lose track of things, that's what happens. I mean who is going to need 3 wine colored tops?


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hardily agree with Loistec, finishing before starting a new project is the hardest thing for me.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hardily agree with so many commenters, finishing before starting a new project is the hardest thing for me.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Charts. I have taken classes, all promising to make chart reading easy. My problem is retention/learning style.

Chart take away from the enjoyment, slow me down and just aren't working.

Reading a chart, recognizing and processing the symbol, knitting, then returning to chart...no thanks.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Charts. I have taken classes, all promising to make chart reading easy. My problem is retention/learning style.
> 
> Chart take away from the enjoyment, slow me down and just aren't working.
> 
> Reading a chart, recognizing and processing the symbol, knitting, then returning to chart...no thanks.


That's exactly how I feel about charts. Translating them as one goes, having to look up the symbols again and again, just takes the pleasure out of knitting for me. I prefer word descriptions.

Hazel


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

The hardest thing for me is resisting the urge to try something I can see in my mind but can't find a pattern for. I've gotten myself into a mess several times doing that, but I'm a born optimist--"This time it will work."

Oh, yeah?


----------



## eyeknit1962 (May 9, 2012)

I am a member of that club! LOL :-D


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is sewing things together. I should practice more. If things came out looking nice, I might not be so timid about it. My real loves tend to be dishcloths, scarves and afghans. As long as nothing has to be sewn together or fit anyone!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

There are two types of knitters - Process-Oriented and Completion-oriented. I am a process-oriented knit. I love to look at yarns, find buttons, patterns, scrounge through my box of circular needles, wind the first ball of yarn, and start ribbing. 

However, I am not so good at finishing projects, like the project completion folks. I once belonged to a knitting guild where a woman of about 60 use to make a sweater or two each month. She said her husband had a job that kept him on the road most of he week so, she knit to all hours of the night. She was a well-accomplished knitter but I couldn't help wondering if she actually wore all her garments, gave them away as gifts, sold them or where she would find room to store them. Maybe in a large, plastic bin?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl/ cape.
I just purchased it!!!

Cannot wait to start.



ssho said:


> MimiPat this is my latest one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/country-walk-cape-or-shawl


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Sushi,
That is gorgeous!!
In fact they all are!!
I have not thought about making a shawl, but those are very tempting!
Pat


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I meant to write ssho not sushi,


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

judi wess said:


> My pet peeve with knitting is poorly written directions. I wish they were tried by someone other than the author before being published.
> Charts, would like to conquer them soon. Am going to have a new GS in Oct. and would like to be able to knit some of the cute designs for him. The theme for his room will be dinosaurs.


WOW! That'll be fun!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting for me is to give the item to the family member and never to see it again!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, it may not be the hardest, but weaving in all the ends is probably the most tedious for me. That is why I think twice before using patterns with multiple colors.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

The hardest part for me is not starting new projects all the time. I have learned not to start more than one project at a time because I end up with too many UFOs. Also, if I am knitting more than one lace project at a time, I get the patterns mixed up and I spend more time tinking than knitting!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

So many of you have already commented on the same issues I have about knitting. I don't like to purl that much, I hate finding a dropped stitch long after I've passed it up, I hate it when I have to change colors or start a new ball of yarn because I never feel my change over is as pretty as it should be, I have too many WIPs and have lost my patterns a few times... BUT, I still LOVE knitting! I keep plugging along because I know "practice makes perfect"!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


I don't like to purl either. But I learned to do it Elizabeth Zimmerman's way by knitting backward. It is great if I have to do stockinette or knit a row and purl a row. If you learn how to crochet, you could just insert your crochet hook into the dropped stitch and crochet it up until it is on your knitting needle.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> Viking-knits said:
> 
> 
> > To me the hardest thing about knitting is to go camping and then find out I didn't take enough yarn for my project with me.
> ...


 :idea: Well I never gave that idea a thought, but I guess I need to keep it in mind :lol:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> knottsend said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'
> ...


Actually, since I switched to continental style knitting, I find purling faster and easier than knitting. So now, I dislike garter stitch patterns since I never get to purl!


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

My hardest part always seems to be weaving in the ends and seaming up. Not because it's actually hard, but I just don't want to! lol


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


This is my problem as well!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Choosing which wonderful project to do next - I have dozens of files and magazines and downloads of patterns...


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

suebuddah said:


> mine is nothing to do with the knitting its the sewing up after, oh also the picking up of stitches so it is to do with knitting after all xx


Those are the two things in knitting that I don't like to do. Pick up stitches evenly around whatever your knitting. Need to finish all WIPs!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


Keeping to the pattern for me. I'm just learning lace knitting and working on the swallowtail shawl. I have frogged more than I've knit I think. It is so frustrating. I have now completed almost 5 repeats and I am doing better but I made a list of all rows and how many sts to center of each row so I count every half row to be sure I have the right number of sts and count the purl rows as well. (Sigh) it will surely get easier, right?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the same problem. I'll start a project and be all enthused about it. And then I'll get almost done with it, maybe one arm to go, and feel bored and want to start another project.

I have three winter-weight sweaters that're sitting in the closet, waiting for me to finish them. I think they'll wait until close to wintertime. Too warm to be wearing them now.

And I have one sleeve to do of a spring- or summer-weight top, but I have to pick up and knit stitches at the armhole (I knit my sleeves down from the armhole to save myself a seam) and then finish the sleeve. I've needed time to concentrate on doing that but haven't found much time of late to think about my knitting.

So, I work on an afghan (making it in strips to cope with knitting it in warmer weather) and doing a lot of practice hand spindle spinning. Mainly, I'm spinning. I'd really like to get good at it. And I'm really enjoying it, beginner spindler that I am. I'd love to get enough yarn spun to do something like knit a pair of socks.

Ah, enthusiasm to begin a new project. . . !

Hazel


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a solid lefty...tried knitting right-handed to no avail. The hardest thing for me in knitting is remembering which should come first in decreasing, ssk or k2tog, since I have to reverse such things to have the pattern come out right.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

My Pet Peeve over all is when I find a pattern I fall in love with and then I don't have or can't find my needed needle or hook or don't have the right yarn. I don't like to shop (because I'll buy everything in sight - no self control!!!) I still don't have a complete set of knitting and crocheting needles, and the prices have gone up so far that I have to buy just what I need, which leads me back to my FPP (Favorite Pet Peeve!) :>\


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Tinkerbell, I hear you loud and clear!!


I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting, to me, is putting it down and moving on to something else...


----------



## funny (May 20, 2012)

I am a beginner knitter. I started just four months ago and so far I have finished four scarves: one garter stitch, one k2,p2,
one k1,p1, and one seed stitch. I love them all. The hardest part, bar none, was binding off. It is like a primitive form of thumb wrestling. I first time I tried it I was in tears and I thought I was doing it wrong.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm...a good question. The hardest part for me is not having enough time to knit everything I want to knit. Carlyta


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I have found I understand all the stitches, but trying to read the pattern - sometimes it can be interpreted several ways. I try to use the commas, etc for clues, but still can be confusing what you should do.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

the hardest part for me is increasing stitches evenly across a row. I know there are mathematical formulas to help with this, but they all desert me when it's time to do this.


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting the pattern established. Almost every time I start a family member will come in to talk to me, or ask me to get something for them, etc. and then when I come back I am lost. Also the same problem Loistec has.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


I have the same problem. Also deciding which project I want to do and to get all my WIPs done. I try to limit myself to 3-4 projects. That way when I get bored of one I have something else to do.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I like doing cables to me they are so easy if I keep track of the number of rows the cable is supposed to have but if i loose count and just turn it over on back side and count it i find the back side is easier to count rows on. some times a cable will be a bit short but no one but me sees it. i have also tried on a piece of scrap paper to markdown each row i do sometimes it works and again i gorget to mark it down


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The hardest part about knitting is deciding what to knit. I always seem to have too many 'want to knit' projects that i get stuck in limbo inbetween.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I know. I have to make myself do the math sometimes. Carlyta


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the greatest trouble using 4 needles as in sock making - I just don't seem to have enough hands or fingers - would it help if I started using my toes as well ???????? And my other pet peeve is ...... charts! grrrrrr! they bring me out in spots!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

RE: Country Walk Cape

Please keep us updated on this project! Maybe post to Rav?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sometimes the sewing together but mostly putting it down to go and do something else!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


keeping away from the yarn stores....I must stop in at least once a week to see if there is anything new of something I may have missed....my stash keeps growing!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

ssho said:


> The hardest part is that I don't own a yarn store!


Worked in a yarn store, no time to do it for pleasure! It all became work!


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

Hardest ting about knitting
How very true, I wotkrd in a Jo-nn's Store for one year, my fabric stash takes one room and half of another!!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.
> 
> That was when I started making top down patterns, and never turned back.


Oh that rings a bell! I regularly spoilt a good piece of knitting by indifferent seaming. Like you, I do everything top-down now, body on circulars, sleeves on dpns. Oh the joy of NO SEAMS


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Try the "knitted cast-on" method, which does not require allowing for a "tail". See video in youtube:


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

My problem is similar to yours. I can have many projects going and see and new one that looks interesting and decide to start that as well


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Me too and have at times lost stitches


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sewng patterns together is also another of my problems because it never comes out looking the way I want it to.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I feel the same way about charts


----------



## oneangelonly (Apr 13, 2011)

my most difficult thing is when I get back to one of my WIP and I've LOST the pattern! So annoying! I'm trying to remember to pin a paper to my WIP with the name of the pattern on it so I can find it easier.


----------



## koalamely (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh pet peeve for knitting for me would be hmm one I don't think I have one but I do have a couple.
One is buying yarn I don't need because it is cheep I collect yarn!
two is finding a new thing to knit when I finish one and sometimes finishing something I started because I get bored with that I have a hard time finding a pattern that interests my hands and heart I do a lot of pieces for others.
three when I start a new thing I sometimes get frustrated with it and give up for a long time and I mean like months or years!

Those are my issues


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't do socks.....I just can't  I have tried four times and still can't get the cast on right on double points. My friend told me that she has never known me to give up and be defeated.......but I am... I have given up


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

My problem with knitting is also sewing up seams, starting something new before finishing the last **** items and not being able to go out of a yarn shop without new yarn. I guess I am "normal". "thumbup:


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

funny said:


> I am a beginner knitter. I started just four months ago and so far I have finished four scarves: one garter stitch, one k2,p2,
> one k1,p1, and one seed stitch. I love them all. The hardest part, bar none, was binding off. It is like a primitive form of thumb wrestling. I first time I tried it I was in tears and I thought I was doing it wrong.


Try binding off with a larger needle.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

sumnerusa said:


> I can't do socks.....I just can't  I have tried four times and still can't get the cast on right on double points. My friend told me that she has never known me to give up and be defeated.......but I am... I have given up


Give the tube sock a try until you want to try fitted socks again. Tube socks are real socks, too. Try Miss Wooly's tube socks for example. I find them easier to do with a circular needle...... Easy and fun, too.
Sue


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


I mostly make sweaters and the hardest part is the blocking. Can't stand the smell of wet yarn with wool.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


Pet peeve would be finishing work like sewing URGH!!!!


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

getting the right size for a hat, cardie etc I'm always unpicking and starting again in case I have it too big or too small. I also hate sewing up especially the shoulder seams, can't get them neat


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

The hardest thing for me is putting it all together. I'm stuck on fitting sleeves to the body on my latest project.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

Add me to the sewing up.
I have 2 baby jumpers and a pair of bootees waiting to be sewn up for a new grandchild. so the deadline is July.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

What everyone has said already.....and not enough time in the day to devote to it!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

For knitting socks, I use 9" circular needle(s).


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep, the final assembly is the absolute worst thing! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has used a sewing machine!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

The hardest part of knitting for me is trying new things, for example enterlac is something I really want to do but cannot get started, and I have promised My son an argyle sweater. Still trying to get myself up to that.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

ME TOO!!!!!!   falling asleep in the middle.end or begining :shock:


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


That was my thought exactly. I must have slept on a needle last night. Found it in my bed this morning.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

The hardest thing for me to is to try something new but when I get enough courage, I wonder what took me so long


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> 
> The hardest part about knitting is *keeping to the pattern* (especially with YOs or SKP stitches) once the decreasing is under way at the neckline or armhole of the garment :-(


I love to knit lace but HATE the yo's because I always mess up on them. Thank goodness for life lines.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hardest part for me is not knitting when I should be doing something else. Reading KP doesn't count. 

Is there something wrong with me? I enjoy the sewing up and running in the threads and blocking part. I enjoy all kinds of hand work so maybe that explains it.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

What frustrates me the most is having too many stitches or too few at the end of a row. causes a lot of recounting. But knitting is my sit down passion. Have dh who is hanging in with bone cancer. so working with my hands takes a lot of stress some where else. Learned to cast on with a pencil many years ago at my mothers side. Love it also do quiltin, crochet and cross stitch. always got something going. I do finish one thing before I star another. a olus I guess. miss dee.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

What frustrates me the most is having too many stitches or too few at the end of a row. causes a lot of recounting. But knitting is my sit down passion. Have dh who is hanging in with bone cancer. so working with my hands takes a lot of stress some where else. Learned to cast on with a pencil many years ago at my mothers side. Love it also do quiltin, crochet and cross stitch. always got something going. I do finish one thing before I star another. a olus I guess. miss dee.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, yes, yes..........words, not symbols. Thesee charts were created to save paper, and I wholly agree on the need to save trees. I have planted hundreds of trees in my 69 years on this earthwalk, so may I please have words.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with you. I like the sewing up and blocking too. I plan how I'm going to sew the garment together while I'm knitting it. Carlyta


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

The hardest thing for me is finishing to find the size is way off because: I didn't do a gauge swatch and/orl listen to my inner voice saying "it's not going to fit."


----------



## Mary Ann 44 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sewing the buttons on. I detest that part


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


I have done this; fallen asleep....then awoken to find myself still knitting...and it was right too. That scared me to tell you the truth!
The hardest part of knitting...where do you start? Knitting lace yes! Finishing all my projects before starting a new one, yes!
Sticking to the pattern, Yes!
Finding time to do all I want yes!
I am being tough on myself at the moment...I have three projects on the needles and I am going to finish them before starting something new....Ohh but its SO HARD to resist starting that.......


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

mine is sewing it together, I have three sweater's all in piece's
one day.......sigh


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

The most difficult thing for me in knitting is keeping the house clean! Really prefer everything about knitting to anything about housework. :roll:


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Got that right!


----------



## ilovemy8dogs (May 14, 2012)

Mine is trying to stop my 8 chihuahua's running off with my balls of wool.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


Heaven help me, I hate the purl stitch or garter stitch too. Dislike the look of it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Although I said sewing up is my pet hate I have found it so much easier since learning the mattress stitch,also a slipped stitch at the beginning of each row helps


----------



## Farmgirl4152 (Apr 5, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts but sounds like there are a lot of us not liking the sewing up part. I decided long ago that there is no rule as to how it has to be sewn so I crochet the side, shoulder seams etc. with a slip stitch by lining up the rows and 'columns' (to many years using spreadsheets). If the yarn is thick, somethimes I split the plys to one or two depending on the original ply. I usually get a better finished edge doing it this way than trying to sew it any other way. And it gives it a stretchy seam instead of one with no give. Doing it this way I don't mind doing the sewing up and it's faster. Just make sure you don't crochet to tight. Hope this will help some of you finish those "sewing" projects.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Joyp said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.
> ...


I needed to cast off the 12 shoulder stitches on a baby cardigan, dropped off, only to find when I woke up I had knitted them perfectly. My husband often says I knit when having a doze!!!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Casting on. For me. Need to learn a quicker way. So tedious. Hate it.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't particularly like sewing up items either, but probably the most difficult for me is when I start knitting something, I really should try to finish it. Recently I started a faux suede vest....I have the back and one side done and the beginning of the other front...put it down and got involved making more socks, caps for babies, afghans for babies etc. and now can't figure where I left off in the pattern for the vest, so have avoided it......will either frog the whole thing and start over, or take it to my knitting group and see if someone else can figure it out....


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

realsilvergirl said:


> Casting on. For me. Need to learn a quicker way. So tedious. Hate it.


I was taught to cast on continental style by my mother right from the start. You cast on from your thumb...it goes much quicker than other methods I've noticed and you have a bit more control about tension....give it a go there are tutorials on You tube I'm sure.....


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a couple of pet peaves with my knitting. I hate to swatch. It seems such a useless excersize. I also have a peave against blocking. I know that the garment or whatever looks better in the end, but I still don't like it. I also have about 5 works in progress, which too many. I have to finish some of them soon or they will turn in UFO's 

Starfire


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Yes, I identify with this one, it's always, "I'll just do one more row!" If only here was more time in life for knitting.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi: hardest part of knitting is putting it down. not going to sleep for one more row.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I have faithfully read all 20 pages and list my hates below:
making up garments so don't knit anything that needs making up (apart from bears which reminds me why I don't like it cos I'm rubbish at it!)
having to stop and do boring things like work, sleep, cook etc
weaving in ends - never get it right whichever method I use
lack of confidence to try new things
the cost of things (often cheaper to buy and can't justify paying £100 for a jacket I can buy for under £50
cat 'helping' - spend ages trying to find a bear's ear 
but most of all...

JUST REALISED I'M ON HOLIDAY NEXT WEEK AND WON'T BE ABLE TO POST MY BEARS UNTIL 3 JUNE!!!

Never mind they'll be worth waiting for...you'll have a good laugh!

Must end with LOVING KNITTING AND WISH I COULD DO IT ALL THE TIME! Roll on retirement!

luv Lynda xxx


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The hardest part about knitting is JUST DOING IT! 
In case you don't believe me....
I've been working on the Big Guy's sweater for months. Well, off and on....mostly off. I started with a simple hoodie from the Lion Brand site. I decided to gussie it up a bit. He didn't like the picot hem. I had to frog and make another. He said it was too "girly". I frogged again. He liked the seed st one. Thank the Lord! 
I used <KnittingFool.com> to find a stitch I liked. I tried "Angel Wings" cables---just 26 sts over 31 rows. I made a neck warmer for practice and it gave me fits. I tried another. It was too stiff. After a few more fits and starts, I settled on a diamond of k and p sts. The work was going fine.
Last night I realized that I had made half a diamond on one front at the buttonhole edge and not on the other. I will have to crochet hook the correction for about 20 rows to fix it.
Now, this hoodie sweater has got my dander up! I AM MAD! This sweater WILL NOT defeat me! Stand back! Beware People, Knitting needles are working!!
It will be done!!! SOME DAY...sigh... :?


----------



## Liz73 (May 15, 2012)

shaney63 said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > In conversations with knitters, I've found that we all seem to have our "hardest part" issues, many of which I haven't experienced because I a) don't do socks or b)would learn about a nifty way to get through a problem. So, I thought it might be fun to hear what everyone has to say about their own pet peeves. Here's mine:
> ...


You must be my knitting twin! I always write the time and date and try to make these little arrows to where exactly I stopped. Of course, right when I put my knitting down, I forget I'm knitting at all and move on to some other project. When I finally pick it back up, I look at it and stare for a few moments trying to decipher my cryptic drawings (read: hieroglyphics). Oh yeah, and I always use pencil so I can erase my last undecipherable instruction to myself.


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

I love working out and walking. Knitting is interfering with my healthy exercise. I wonder if anyone has tried walking and knitting.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

laceweight said:


> The most difficult thing for me in knitting is keeping the house clean! Really prefer everything about knitting to anything about housework. :roll:


I AGREE 1000%........

The Housework is ALWAYS there & will wait.........


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

lyn H said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the hardest thing for me was sewing a item together. I loved knitting the items, but once completed I would stare at all of the pieces needing to be sewed together, one thing I never liked doing. I knew it didn't take long, but still never enjoyed sewing.
> ...


My biggest problem is piecing the project together too. Picking up stitches is a pain, particularly in a pattern but I also find a crochet hook makes the job easier and neater than I can sew by hand.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I used to find sewing up a sweater the most boring and difficult part until someone taught me the "mattress stitch." Now I look forward to zipping up a garment with this technique that is fast and fun. No more UFO's awaiting the final sewing. Have a great day. Patricia


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Deciding what to make next!
Sewing - ugh


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

Mrs. B- My biggest pet peeve is buying yarn for a future project and then forgetting what the pattern was. I have files and files of patterns!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

hardest part is realizing the yarn length listed is for each sock (not both socks)


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

I do all my sweaters from top down. Barbara Walker has such a great book on doing that. I have several lengths of circular needles so that I can do the sleeves without seams also. I usually do the cuff ribbing with four sock needles.
If I do have to sew side seams, I pin with safety pins in several places so that I am sure I am sewing the two sides equally.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Finishing on those darn seams....just hate them! I try my best to not make anything with seams!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Try putting a copy of the pattern in the bag with the yarn. That will help you know what the yarn was for. Carlyta


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine used to be weaving in the ends, but I've conquered that. My other one was reading pattern charts, but thanks to a recent post here and the suggestion from MamaBonz55 who recommended "Charts Made Simple" by JC Briar, I am now knitting from a chart and loving it.

So now the hardest thing is just deciding what to knit. And that's a pretty fun problem


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Storing the pattern with leftover yarn is a great tip. Include swatch with size needles used with it. Patricia


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

The hardest thing for me is putting my project down at night. I often stay up way too late and then wonder why I am so tired the next morning!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

knottsend said:


> Well I have just started knitting about 4 months ago and my pet peeve is ..I do not like to purl. Oh , so , so slow & I still panic at a 'dropped stitch.'


It's now hard to purl for me, too. I've knitted with the yarn around the left hand for so many years; and now with CTS I have had to switch and put the yarn around the right hand. 
Sheesh! I purl sssslllllooooowwww! And I don't knit as fast, either. Oh, well..... :XD:
Try to keep your index finger nearer the tip of the working needle---the one that you are knitting the stitches OFF. If you hold the stitches that way, it may help prevent so many dropped stitches. Just a thought.


----------



## JulieAnne (May 21, 2012)

First off let me say that I am a beginner knitter and am totally hooked!

I didn't struggle much as I started. Scarves, hats. Then ventured into afghans, blocks. I figured it was a good way for me to explore the different patterns in smaller increments. I did a Simple Basketweave, no problem. Wrap Mock Cable (learned to use a cable needle), I had a lot of fun with this. Then I went to a Mini Diamond...and omg. I worked on this for a week! I had to start over so many times and got so discouraged in myself it wasn't funny. After many do overs I finally made myself sit alone in my room with zero distractions and had to concentrate on not missing one single stitch. I learned to pull out a line stitch by stitch if I messed up. And my kids learned to wait patiently until I finished a row before asking me a question (lol).

So, in reading this post I learned that I am not the only one with problems in patterns and it totally made me feel better. I can't tell you how proud of myself I was for finishing my tiny perfect square, I even brought it to work!

I don't post on forums often but I do read this one weekly and have found it SO helpful and encouraging. So a big thank you!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Mrs B, the hardest thing about knitting for me is:
> 
> FINISHING one item before starting a new one!
> 
> ...


Ditto for me!


----------



## rinesmml (Dec 21, 2011)

I am with you ladies - CHARTS ARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!! It is just as simple to put into words as it is to make a chart - in my opinion that is.


----------



## sandypatrone (Apr 13, 2012)

I am like you. I would rather sit and knit then do housework. What I do is I do my house work first and get done what I need to do for that day and then I sit and knit. I also knit when I watch T.V. as long as the pattern it easy to do.


----------



## sandypatrone (Apr 13, 2012)

I dispise using double pointed needles. They really can cause anxiety for me so I just don't use them. I knit because I like doing it and it helps me to relax and double pointed needles don't help me to relax


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

A friend gave me a bunch of bags that she has collected over the years by going to one conference or another. Now when I order my yarn I write on the pattern what I had ordered. When the yarn arrives (which is always exciting) I put the pattern in the bag with the yarn and hang it up for when I get ready to use it. It seems to be working and it's always exciting to see what I had put in the bag a month down the line.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

JulieAnne said:


> First off let me say that I am a beginner knitter and am totally hooked!
> 
> I didn't struggle much as I started. Scarves, hats. Then ventured into afghans, blocks. I figured it was a good way for me to explore the different patterns in smaller increments. I did a Simple Basketweave, no problem. Wrap Mock Cable (learned to use a cable needle), I had a lot of fun with this. Then I went to a Mini Diamond...and omg. I worked on this for a week! I had to start over so many times and got so discouraged in myself it wasn't funny. After many do overs I finally made myself sit alone in my room with zero distractions and had to concentrate on not missing one single stitch. I learned to pull out a line stitch by stitch if I messed up. And my kids learned to wait patiently until I finished a row before asking me a question (lol).
> 
> ...


Welcome, JulieAnne, and congratulations on your persistence and ultimate success with your tiny square!. Your stickability (and stamina) will take you far. Happy knitting

:-D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah, so many possible replies. It is frustrating to be "on a roll" and have to put the project down.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting for me is to stop and do some cleaning or cooking!! :lol:


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe someone will start a new thread to see what we love the best about knitting.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Seaming is the hardest part for me so I look for top down, seamless patterns as seaming is boring! Also, I have so far avoided charts on patterns but as i want to try knitting lace soon, i will have to give that a go. 
Then there is the fact that i often hate starting a new project and trying to get gauge because I'm impatient to get past that important but frustrating step! But to me the absolute hardest part of knitting is PUTTING IT DOWN when life and chores get in the way! I really would rather be knitting!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Gurney said:


> My hardest thing is working Kitchener stitch to close the toes of socks. it makes a wonderfully neat and strong cast off, but you have to concentrate sooo hard on the instructions. I also have a mental block about charts.


Amen !! Me too! I have to close myself in a room with no sound and really have to concentrate to get the toe to come out right!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

lap said:


> Add me to the sewing up.
> I have 2 baby jumpers and a pair of bootees waiting to be sewn up for a new grandchild. so the deadline is July.


Try this bootie (free on raveley) for a fast and seamless one:
Stay on Baby Bootie by Christine Bourquin. Easy. If I can make it, anyone can!! See My avatar for the stay on bootie picture!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

for me its sewing it together. I made an offer to a friend of mine that I would knit or crochet stuff for her bizarre, if she would sew it together, but she didn't know how to do it, so I struggle with putting it together. The perfect thing would be for someone to knit and the other to put it together


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree.......when m Mom was alive she would always do that for me......


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome JulieAnne, you are to be commended for sticking to it. This is a really great place to communicate.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

This hardest part for me is resisting to buy more yarn! It's a real problem as I end up with wonderful yarn but not enough to make this or that! Once I see it and touch it I'm hooked! Lucky for me I have a very tolerant DH but then, he doesn't know where all the yarn is buried!


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I too, have the same problem of a whole lot of yarn and haven't moved everything into the extra bedroom where he will surely find all that yarn. I've had some of it forever but haven't found something to make w/it. I'm keeping part of it buried in the closet. As me mother always said 'If they don't ask, don't volunteer'. Besides, all they can say is 'no'!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Yes, that is the hardest part -- especially with a complicated stitch pattern.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm good with things that don't have to be a particular size but I have a heck of a time making sweaters and other sized things come out the right size! I swatch...I do...but it's still wrong in the end!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm struggling with memory (information retention) problems and coupled with that my cognitive powers that visualize the overall picture. Both charts and words are really hard for me. I just started a modified basket weave pattern and am having a really hard time. I can only remember 6 stitches at a time (at the best). Up to now I've got by with a counter for rows but it isn't enough any more. Now I've started using stitch markers at the end of each pattern segment because I've had to tear out so many times. I used to be able to follow the pattern and pick out just where the mistake was but I can't do that any more so I'm constantly counting and double checking. Really frustrating but I'm using circular needles for the first time and I love to knit with them so will keep struggling on.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

The hardest part about knitting to me: Using the yarn recommended when I can't get that # of Stitches to the inch; not wanting to use the recommended yarn! I am doing this right now with 2 items for my daughter.
Cast on 275 sts...that would go around her 3 times!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would be a millionaire if I made and sold everything I have a pattern for!!! When I pass on, I hope to have made a few for gifts and have people with the addiction that we at KP have! lol


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have tried what the woman in the video demonstrates.
It helps ALOT to work quicker. I can get a rhythm going better than before.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.


Do you continue to knit while asleep? For some reason I revert to ribbing when I sleep knit. Very frustrating the next day when I discover all the mistakes I've made. The hardest thing for me is to admit I was WAAAAY too tired to be knitting last night.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > The hardest part of knitting for me is putting it down. I have frequently fallen asleep at night half way across a row.
> ...


Yes I do.


----------



## mamabear1988 (May 24, 2012)

i have always loved to watch my grandma make blankets and such... i have always wanted to learn but im not a fast learner, i would love some pointers or help in any way

thank you and god bless


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

It's all about practising....do it at your own pace and through time
things will become easier.....even after 40 years knitting I am still learning...Using DPN,socks,shawls,and I thank youtube posters for every tutorial I have watched


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

MacRae said:


> The hardest thing for me is wanting to have a professional looking piece and not always knowing the little bits and pieces knowledge that enhance what I'm making. I want to do good work, have the color and yarn enhance the piece and learn too.... blah, blah, blah. I guess I don't want to end up with a piece of blah.


I came back to knitting after having to leave work and I found 'Techniques with Theresa' on Knitty.com, jogged my memory and gave me a lot of those little tips that make the difference between ok and great.

The thing I hate is not being able to get hold of the people I make things for to take measurements or do fittings but only because it means I can't progress my project till I do :mrgreen:


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh soooooooooo true. I really cannot follow charts, much prefer to have the pattern in words not dots and squares. My brain really refuses to look at charts properly. So totally agree with you..........charts are the hardest.[/quote]

Just goes to show you how differently our brains work. I CANNOT follow a written pattern to save my life. Either my brain or my eyes just don't work that way. I'm hooked on charts & keep my place with drafting tape to mark the row and a row counter.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

For me it was always the second sock or the second mitten. Then (big insight) I realized that I didn't have to do the same pattern on the second sock.....same yarn, same color, similar texture but different stitch pattern, much more interesting and easier to get started on number 2. Also, it makes your feet more interesting!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> For me it is having someone talking to me while I am counting!!! It drives me nuts...


 OH! YESSSSSSSSSS! :x 
I knit during my looong commute to work. Everybody who goes my the seat has to stop and ask what I'm making or how's it coming, the same people every day. I'm trying to count stitches and the interruptions mean I have to start the count all over again. I could just nap; but waste all that potential knitting time.......No way.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

rlpknits said:


> For me it was always the second sock or the second mitten. Then (big insight) I realized that I didn't have to do the same pattern on the second sock.....same yarn, same color, similar texture but different stitch pattern, much more interesting and easier to get started on number 2. Also, it makes your feet more interesting!


Use magic loop and do both socks at once..........I struggled with my first pair of socks because I couldn't get the second sock the same as first.......was sooooooooo glad when I learnt 2 at a time ......I prefer toe up but have done cuff down 2 at a time just so I could prove to myself that I COULD do it


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

rlpknits said:


> For me it was always the second sock or the second mitten. Then (big insight) I realized that I didn't have to do the same pattern on the second sock.....same yarn, same color, similar texture but different stitch pattern, much more interesting and easier to get started on number 2. Also, it makes your feet more interesting!


Someone once posted that if you knit the second sock first you won't have this problem :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

:-D :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Another problem for me is finding time and money to make all the things I want to make! My "to do list" is just way too long. I sometimes wish I had a dog with hair instead of fur so I could learn to utilize it!


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

I so agree. This has happened a lot for me. But I put it down and continue at another time. When this happens I go onto something else because I then know it is time to relax with this project. But I continue to enjoy knitting again until I complete it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The hardest thing about knitting for me is to not think about it while driving the car, grocery store line, on the phone, at a movie, etc. I COULD BE KNITTING! ;O)


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I do the same Joleen! And what project to finish first! lol


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

having to write the directions onto index cards( althou it does make it easier ) & sewing up seams.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Finishing a project that you're tired of.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Joining sts on dpns to knit in the round and making sure the sts aren't twisted. Carlyta


----------

